

Google cuts off free apps in same week Bermuda tax dodging scheme exposed - MarkKessler
http://limegreenscream.com

======
jmcguckin
Tax avoidance is not tax evasion. One has no legal or moral obligation to pay
more than the minimum tax that is due. Google spent probably 10mm putting this
tax strategy in place. Among the necessary steps they would have taken would
be to get private tax rulings from the various tax jurisdictions stating that
their plan was legal and conformed to the tax code.

Google is not the only company to employ this strategy. Nearly every large
American company does it also.

